# September 2011 Discovery Tour Desert Detours



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Just signed up to go on this tour next year. Will be our second time with DD and we loved our first trip in 2009. This tour involves more 'out of the way' stuff and wilderness camping - can't wait.

Anone else on here going on this tour?

Chris


----------

